# 4 days past egg collection and still in pain is this normal?



## kazzab25

Hi, 

Just posting too see how everyone else was after egg collection? 

I had collection on Wednesday collected 9 eggs and ever since I have been mega bloated and had what I can only describe as muscular pain down near my ovaries, particularly on my left side. It hurts when i laugh, I have in addition the typical af symptoms but that could be the peseries. 

Does anyone else have this and how long after collection did it last I'm worried as my embies went back yesterdsy and I'm worried it could affect things! :cry:


----------



## Northernmonke

Im still bloated and feel like a massive heffer! I get the odd pain but suffered for the 2 days after collection. 

So you egg(s) went in yesterday then hun? did they say what grade? xx


----------



## Wallie

I'd check with your clinic. I've been and am bloated quite a bit but also check out OHSS symptoms but if you speak to your clinic that would be best. 

Remember you can take paracetamol for the pain too, so don't suffer without taking any.


----------



## Northernmonke

My clinic said no painkillers after transfer??? I am now taking steriods, asprin and progesterone suppositories. Is everyone else doing this? I was also told to drink milk and lots of water :) x


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, I've been drinking water, told I can take paracetamol, not taking steroids or aspirin just suppsitorys. I'm more worried about the pain on my left side!! Think the suppsitorys make you bloated, think I'll cll tomorrow if no better!


----------



## kazzab25

I wasn't given a grade just that they have put 2 back that we're seven cells


----------



## Northernmonke

They told me that aprin helps inplantation and the steroids are to shut my amune system down a little so it doesnt fight the embies! 

Sorry to be foward but I know we have all lost the coyness but my suppositries are anal which me and hubby keep grimising over :) but I keep reading that other people have theirs vaginally? x

Oh we are soooooo close!! Come on embies!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Kazza I was sore for 4-5 days last time, I remember still being achy as you described when I went in for my 5 day transfer. I wouldn't worry too much, although it could be mild ohss that can be managed by drinking plenty and taking paracetamol. You will feel twinges for a while as your ovaries settle back down! I'm 2 days since egg collection now and still sore and achy but doesnt seem as bad as my first cycle. It does really hurt if I cough, sneeze or laugh! Ouch! My consultant did say that my ovaries were very enlarged! X

Northern- the pessaries/ suppositories can be used front or back! I alternate! X


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks st u have managed to put my mind at rest! 

I take my suppositories vaginally x


----------



## schoolteacher

Ah good I'm glad! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Ah thanks lol, it said both on the packet but my nurse said do it at the back :) x


----------



## kazzab25

I think some say up the bum as they can irritate the cervix xx


----------



## Wallie

I'm glad your mind is more at rest.

I take the sepositories vaginally too.


----------



## Lindylou

Can anyone put my sleepless mind at rest and let me know what egg collection is like? I am a bit behind everybody here. This is my first ivf cycle, long protocol, 12 days into down reg , but I am terrified about egg collection. I am scared of the sedation ( they say I will be asleep). If I am this scared now I don't want to be a crying wreck when I go in. I keep trying to focus on what it will hopefully lead to but I am so scared I cannot sleep and I am crying none stop today..... But is that just hormones &#58372;. Xxxxx


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey its not pleasant but as with my whole ivf journey so far, you just have to deal with it. Its scarey but actually ok,i was ok until they were putting the canular in then I was just about to let out a little blub and I dont remember anything until I woke up looking at my hand and seeing the had written 6 , the ammount of eggs tgey got. It felt like bad period pains when I woke up and a bit groggy but generally ok. Try not to work yourself up too much about it as it will be over with very quickly and hopefully the end result will make you happy. Xx


----------



## Northernmonke

Sorry for the bad spelling, I was on my phone and it was late :)x


----------



## Boofle

Hey Lindylou Welcome :flower:
I was the same as you a couple of weeks back. My first post was about the sedation - the whole way through this was the bit that worried me the most and it was all I could focus on. I had my EC on Tuesday and it was fine :) I was actually worried that I was going to be awake and aware of what was going on but I was totally out of it. The last thing I remember is someone saying I'm going to give you something to relax you and then I think I remember them putting my legs up and thats it..... next thing I remember is someone waking me up and telling me how many eggs :) When I got home I had the best afternoon sleep ever :)
Really you will be fine. I found it quite uncomfortable afterwards, today is the first day my tummy isn't feeling so sore. Everyone is different though.
Good luck with your egg collection.

Wallie & Kazza - I see you've posted here too - how do you keep track of where you're posting - is there a tool or do you just have to remember and search through??


----------



## Wallie

Along the top Boofle on the screen there is an icon that says User CP, click on that and that'll show you all the threads you've posted on and have had further replies.

If you want to subscribe to a thread without posting go to thread tools and you can subscribe to a thread. I used to get an email to say someone has posted but that's a bit much so I'd recommend subscribing without email notification.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Boofle

Ah Wallie thankyou - thats easier :)


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you both so muh for your replies. I feel better not knowing I am on not on my own. It's like I suddenly hit a wall and got really scared and emotional over it. So far Ibe felt really tired but not been crying till yesterday. I just hope I don't start crying when I go in for it. 

Boofle- good luck with ET , how many are they putting back?
Northenmonke- how are you feeling?


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry - meant good to know I'm not on my own!!! Hard to write on phone!


----------



## Boofle

Lindylou - you are definitely not alone - I've lost count the number of times I've just burst into tears and for no apparent reason - it must be the hormones :winkwink: I thought I would cry before EC but I didn't :thumbup:
Not sure how many they will put back I think it's just one, that seems to be the policy, I'll let you know Sunday :winkwink:

Take care and enjoy ur weekend x


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies, we all burst into tears just because, I am not a particularily emotional person but sometimes I drive to work and have a little sob.....Don't worry about crying on the way to collection they will have seen it all before! 

I am ok had a full on day yesterday and some pain but ok really, trying to take it easier, one more week till test day!!

Boofle you will be fine its not as bad as you will be thinking it is x


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for Sunday Boofle, will be thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world. Have a good pamper tomorrow ladies- you deserve it! Not felt too weepy tonight, feel a bit more normal.... forr now &#58389;. Thanks again for all your reassurance over EC, it's just what I needed. No doubt I will have another panic in the next week or two. Got my first scan on Thursday. Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! I actually liked collection!drifting off to sleep was the best bit! For me I was more concerned about how many eggs to be worried!! It's really not as bad as you think it will be!!!


----------



## Boofle

Well finally had my ET - 1 blastocyst transferred this morning :wohoo:
Now begins the dreaded wait. OTD 14/3/12 which is longer than 2 weeks!!

Hope everyone else okay and having a nice weekend :)


----------



## Northernmonke

Yay Boofle congrats! now to sit and wait :) Hope it wasn't as bad as expected x


----------



## Boofle

Thanks Northernmonke :) it was quite painful but only cos I was bursting for a wee. They knew how much pain I was in so they hurried up so I could go to the loo. My bladder fills up really quickly and I'd already emptied (even though the nurse told me not to) but then it filled up again really quickly which I knew it would :winkwink:


----------



## Northernmonke

Yeah I was full too!! Well hopefully fingers crossed we will have our 2012 babies :) x


----------



## Boofle

When is your OTD? How many little beanies do you have?


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey what does OTD mean? test date? its Friday but Ive just been to the toilet and I think my period is starting :( It VERY light and not red but Im sure its there.......................FML!!


----------



## schoolteacher

How many days past transfer are you? It could be implantation bleed? X


----------



## Northernmonke

I had transfer last friday so I doubt it :( x


----------



## Boofle

It is still possible. I think implantation timing can vary depending when you had your embies back. Fx for you and sending lots of :dust:


----------



## toch1402

Boofle said:


> Well finally had my ET - 1 blastocyst transferred this morning :wohoo:
> Now begins the dreaded wait. OTD 14/3/12 which is longer than 2 weeks!!
> 
> Hope everyone else okay and having a nice weekend :)



Hi Boofle - I had et today as well! I only had 3 embies so we went for 3 day transfer with hopefully one to freeze (depending on the next few days). My test date is the 10th. They are making you wait with the 14th!!

Hi to Kazza, school teacher and Northernmonke! 

Northernmonke - I hope that it is just late implanation spotting. 

x


----------



## Lindylou

Well done Boofle, that is great news. I have got everything crossed
For you. When is your test NOrthernmonke? Xxxx


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey ladies, my test is Friday, I spoke to the clinic before and she said it could be implantation bleeding but I just know it isnt, she said give it a few more days and see what happens, its like brown discharge, started at 2pm today ish and havent had too much more as yet but I am just not thinking about it at the mo........x


----------



## Lindylou

Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Try and relax and not think about it, impossible I know. Sending you love and a hug. Xxxx


----------



## Northernmonke

Thank you :0) in the bacl of my mind I am thinking it could still be ok but then I know thats silly! it the same as when you TTC naturally, ever month I knew it was coming but was like oh it might not be.......ffs I am just so peeved off and we now will have to spend another £7000 as our NHS won't fund me until I am 30! grrr it make me so angry!! x


----------



## Boofle

Northernmonke - how are you today? any news? hoping you're okay :hugs: i didn't know you had to be 30 to get funding! I'm 36 and we get two attempts on the NHS.

Toch - thanks for your message, I take it you had two embies transferred :thumbup: wishing you lots of luck and sending lots of :dust: your way. The 14th is ages away :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Boofle- I'm the same nhs situation as you. I'm 36 and get two goes. Know there is an upper limit of 40 but didn't realise there was a younger limit in some areas. How are you feeling?

Northernmonke , hope you are ok?

Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Boofle. I'm exactly the same as you , 36 and get 2 goes on the nhs here. Knew that they didn't treat when you turn 40 but I wasnt aware of a lower age limit. How are you feeling?

Hope you are ok northermonke. 
Xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Lindylou, I'm okay apart from the sodding itching down there :blush: it starts as soon as I get in bed so am not sleeping well! I've been out and bought a new tube of canestan - lets hope that helps :winkwink:


----------



## Northernmonke

Im crap to be honest, very angry about it all, nhs fund 2 cycles between 30 to 35 in my area, I am 29 this year, but now we have one failed ivf and will go back for another one private as we dont want to wait another year and a bit but this then means we wont get our go on the nhs anyway, as you cant if youve already had 2 privately the system is messed up and life is truely unfair! I work with many people that should never be allowed to have children but some how they manage to continue to pop them out and not care for them, what an amazing world we live in hey!


----------



## Lindylou

Another joy I have yet to come &#55357;&#56835;. Glad you are feeling ok. They seem to
Be leaving you so long to test but it will be here before you know it. You will be doing your test around the time I think I will be doing EC. Are you back working or taking it easy for you 2 week wait? X


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so sorry northernmonke. It can all be so unfair and cruel sometimes. I can totally understand your anger, frustration and pain. It is horrible. Nothing I can say to make it hurt any less. Sending you love. Xxx


----------



## toch1402

Northernmonke said:


> Im crap to be honest, very angry about it all, nhs fund 2 cycles between 30 to 35 in my area, I am 29 this year, but now we have one failed ivf and will go back for another one private as we dont want to wait another year and a bit but this then means we wont get our go on the nhs anyway, as you cant if youve already had 2 privately the system is messed up and life is truely unfair! I work with many people that should never be allowed to have children but some how they manage to continue to pop them out and not care for them, what an amazing world we live in hey!

I am really sorry Northernmonke - it is unfair. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Scan all done. Starying menopur injections Saturday. Next scan 12th and possibly EC from 14th! Scan was fine- not as bad as I thought. Feels like after all the waiting things are going fast! The next 2 weeks will fly for me..... And drag for you Boofle and others on 2ww! Xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey Lindylou thats great news. Good luck with your menopur injections - its happening :winkwink: 
BTW I'm back at work but I only work part-time hours at the moment. I had a week off during egg collection and transfer and am so glad I did. EC knocked me for six really - well it was fretting over the proceedure (which I honestly didn't need to do) and the drugs so I needed a few days on the sofa. I'm having a down day today - feeling like it hasn't worked cos I keep getting cramps but then that could also mean it has worked. Of course the outcome will be whatever it will be but I'm trying to soften the fall just in case!! This 2ww is harder than I thought :headspin:
Got an appt with the counsellor next Wednesday - does anyone else see the counsellors?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi 

Hope everyone is well, 

Northern I've been looking for you!!! You don't no your out yet? How's the bleeding? 

Boofle I'm not seeing a councellor yet! Roll on tomorrow! Think it's neg tho for me!


----------



## toch1402

Hi Girls!

Boofle - I am right there with you!! If it helps I am having similar cramps. We had ET on the same day didn't we? Sunday. Well I am feeling a bit negative today as well. I am having cramps - they started yesterday and have been on and off all day. Nothing major but cramps that I normally get before AF so was quite sure today that it had failed. Even called the clinic to ask how soon AF comes if it has failed. The nurse was very sweet but said what I already knew - that cramps can be a good sign or bad. You never know and even if AF does start I still need to test on the day because you never know. My bbs are sore but only if I touch them or when I take my bra off. I had an accuputure session today and she chilled me out - she acts a little like a counsellor. 
I think I also feel a bit flat because we found out the last little embie didn't make it to freeze - which makes me worry for the two they transferred considering they were all meant to be strong day 3 embies. PMA PMA PMA!

Kazza - is tomorrow your test day? I am so excited for you!!! Have you heard from School Teacher - isn't it her test day tomorrow as well? I will be thinking of you both. 

Northenmonke - have you had your OTD? Thinking of you.

xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Yep mine tomorrow! I didnt get any frosties either which does make you think...
I have had cramps, try not to worry! When is your OTD? 
Will let you know how I get on! X


----------



## toch1402

schoolteacher said:


> Yep mine tomorrow! I didnt get any frosties either which does make you think...
> I have had cramps, try not to worry! When is your OTD?
> Will let you know how I get on! X

....let's just think that we have the best two cooking!

Good luck for tomorrow - I will be thinking of you! Definitely let me know how you get on.... I will be looking out for your post. 


OTD isn't till next Saturday.....a long, long time to go yet. :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck for tomorrow kazzab25. 

Boofle, keep thinking positive , it's early days at the moment. Just keep
Sending this little embie love. I'm just trying to arrange things with work- have arranged to have 15th and 16th off then I will have the weekend off and see how I feel for Monday. I'm based somewhere else on the Tuesday so can miss a day there.
Sounds like i will need to keep my head occupied in the 2ww!! Have you been told to take it easy or not do anything? 

Northernmonke- hope you are ok honey. 

Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Bfn for me


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry kazzab25. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi toch1402- all my friends failed to develop and could not freeze any although they were good quality but the two she had put back are now 2 month old
Zach and Ava ! Keep your chin up. Xxxx


----------



## toch1402

Lindylou said:


> Hi toch1402- all my friends failed to develop and could not freeze any although they were good quality but the two she had put back are now 2 month old
> Zach and Ava ! Keep your chin up. Xxxx


Thank you Lindlou :flower: - that is a good to hear. Zach and Ava are lovely names. I noticed that you said about keeping yourself occupied during the 2ww. Definitely get a few books in and some dvds. I bought Bridesmaids and Friends with Benefits to get me through the first couple of days - made sure I kept the cellophane on so I didn't watch them before the start of the 2ww! I also got a couple of books that a friend recommended - they have been really good at keeping me distracted! I was told that I could resume normal activities but not to lift or do exercise as my ovaries were still big and to keep up with drinking lots of water. No alchol and no baths. 

Is it your first injection tomorrow? I found the first one a bit tricky and in the end OH had to bribe me with chocolate to stick it in but in all honesty the thought of it is far worse than it actually is! The worst part was mixing up the menopur as I was really worried I would get it wrong but their website is really useful to help remind you what you need to do. Good Luck!
xx


----------



## toch1402

kazzab25 said:


> Bfn for me

Oh Kazza I am so so sorry. I know that words are insufficient so all I will say is that I am thinking of you.:hugs:

xx


----------



## toch1402

Schoolteacher, 

Oh my goodness..... I have just seen on another thread that you also have got a BFN today. 

I am so so sorry - I have been thinking you and Kazza all day. I was really hoping that it was good news for one, if not both, of you. 

Thinking of you :hugs:

xx


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks toch bad day all round!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks toch1402. It is my first menopur tomorrow. It does seem more complicated than the buserilin so will have a look on the website to refresh my memory! Nobody has told me to drink lots of water, why do they recommend that and how much? I will take your advice on getting things in for the 2ww. Was also thinking of booking in for a bit of pampering but then heard that should keep away from some essential oils and stuff so might just pamper myself ! 

What type of side effects did you find with menopur? Like your idea of treats after your injections!! 

Still dreading the EC , mainly the anaesthetic but I'm trying to focus on getting lots of lovely eggs!

Hope time isn't dragging too much. How are you feeling? 

Boofle- are you feeling any better? Have the cramps eased? 

Xxxxx


----------



## toch1402

Lindylou said:


> Thanks toch1402. It is my first menopur tomorrow. It does seem more complicated than the buserilin so will have a look on the website to refresh my memory! Nobody has told me to drink lots of water, why do they recommend that and how much? I will take your advice on getting things in for the 2ww. Was also thinking of booking in for a bit of pampering but then heard that should keep away from some essential oils and stuff so might just pamper myself !
> 
> What type of side effects did you find with menopur? Like your idea of treats after your injections!!
> 
> Still dreading the EC , mainly the anaesthetic but I'm trying to focus on getting lots of lovely eggs!
> 
> Hope time isn't dragging too much. How are you feeling?
> 
> Boofle- are you feeling any better? Have the cramps eased?
> 
> Xxxxx

Hi Lindylou,

The drinking lots of water was drummed into us at every visit to the clinic. They said that it reduces the chance of OHSS and also headaches from the hormones. They recommend drinking between 2 and 3 litres of water a day. I only drink water (as don't like tea / coffee) and it still seems a lot! 

My main side effect with menopur was lack of concentration. My sister even asked if I was on drugs because I was acting so strangely! (She doesn't know that we are having treatment.) I couldn't concentrate on anything. After a few days I also started to feel a bit bloated. 

Are they putting you right out for your egg collection? If so, you won't know anything about it - I actually quite enjoy the relaxing feeling before you are out. This was my 5th general so I wasn't really worried about the general - just how many eggs they were going to get. I was asleep and then awake again having a drink and biscuit before I knew it! Try not to worry about it and concentrate on those lovely eggs! 

As for me.... I have had light cramps on and off - mainly when I think about it so maybe it is all in my head and I am just imagining the cramps! Half way through now and heading back to work next week. Not really looking forward to that much!


xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank you toch! Best of luck to you and lindylou! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi ladies, Im so sorry I have just had a notification come through but it was for a post 3 pages back!!!??? sorry I haven't replied, been down but now ok - moving on ofr the next one.....

I have a meeting on wednesday to discuss, I have had a much heavier period than normal and very red?? if you know what I mean. 

I said to hubby about going to the councillor to try it out, I dont know if it will help or not but maybe....

Schoolteacher and Kazzab I kinda felt we were sharing our journey togther and can't belive we all got BFN its so unfair!!! I am really sorry for us all and anyone else psoting on here. 

I too was searching a few threads but started to get a bit bllaagghh about all the other posts, selfish I know but it was hard to read others at times.

I will be back though when I know whats going on, love to all xxx


----------



## Boofle

Kazza and Schoolteacher - so sorry to hear your news, I was hoping for some good news. I hope it won't be long before you can try again if thats what you decide to do :hugs:

Toch - I also bought Bridesmaids as a treat to myself lol
Hi Lindylou - I had cramps for the first two days then nothing much then cramps again and now like Toch I get them on and off but when I think about it - I was quite relieved to read your post Toch - its reassuring that I'm not going mad :winkwink:
Hope the menopur injections are going okay Lindylou - I found the injections quite painful towards the end and would bruise quite badly - the nurse said it was common! Nobody said anything to me about drinking lots of water, in fact nobody said anything about what to do or not to do during the 2ww. Toch, I also enjoyed being knocked out for the EC - I remember thinking shut up at the nurse who was trying to wake me up cos I was so bloody tired. It took me ages to come round but that was because I felt so relaxed and sleepy.

Off to see my friend today - trying to keep busy busy busy. Hope you're all okay. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Northern, I've had a really heavy bleed this time too! Let me know how Wednesday goes I've got to wait unroll the 3rd April to have my follow up!!! 

St how u doing? 

Boofle how's you?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi toch 1402. Thanks for that. I'm opening a bottle of water as we speak. I haven't old anybody either about the treatment other than my mum. She just laughs at me when I'm confused and welcomes me to her menopausal world ha ha!!
I have never had a general but they are heavily sedating me for this. They said I won't know a thing and have tried to reassure me- I have always had a fear of anaesthetics which I think is because I will have no control and am putting myself in other peoples hands... Control freak maybe ha ha!! I am tryin to focus on some lovely healthy eggs and just not thinking of the going to sleep bit. I've felt really tired today and been getting some crampy pains. Hope that is normal. 

Work might help keep your mind off things and hopefully time will fly for you and fingers crossed you get the lovely result we all want. 

Hey Boofle. Good to hear you are doing ok. The cramps do seem to be normal. After hearing you and toch I bet after all my worrying I will say sedation is great... I hope!! Will save my greys anatomy to watch and start looking for some good movies and books to keep my mind busy. 

Love to you all. Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

School teacher - don't lose heart. Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Kazzab- such a long wait for follow up. I would ring and see if can bring it forward. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## kazzab25

Yes thinking maybe i should!


----------



## schoolteacher

Kazza! That's ages away! I only rang today and my follow up is next Tuesday! I was surprised actually because I did have to wait 3 weeks I think last time.

Northern- it is so rubbish all 3 of us BFN sometimes I wonder where are clinics get their stats from! Let us know how follow up
Goes! X

Good luck for testing lindylou and toch! - I too was told to drink plenty, throughout stimms and 2ww. X

Good luck boofle! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Yes Kazzab thats ages, I am private so I can get in quicker but pay the price!!!! 

ST keep going my lovely xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Hey ladies - hope you're all okay. Lindylou / Toch - any news?
You may of seen from my other post that AF arrived Tuesday for me which was 9 days after transfer :( I carried on with the progesterone until last night when the flow was too heavy to be messing around with suppositories (sorry if TMI). Have to ring next Wed with the results so I'll prob get a follow up appt after that. Feeling slightly better today - not cried yet which is promising - last couple of days have been a blur :(
Hope everyone else is okay. Take care and wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Lindylou

Boofle I'm so sorry- I didn't know. I can imagine how you are feeling. I'm sending you bigi hugs an lots of love. Xxxx


----------



## toch1402

Hi Ladies, 

ST/ Boofle - Thank you for asking after me - I am so grateful for the support from this forum. The two week wait is really hard. 
Boofle - I am so so sorry and sending you lots of hugs. I am thinking of you. This journey can be so unfair. :hugs:
Lindylou- How are you doing? Where are you up to in your cycle? 
ST / Kazza - I hope your follow up appointments go well. You are both so strong. I have followed many of the threads on this forum and you are both an inspiration. 


afm........Today was my OTD and to our utter amazement it was it was a :bfp:. Although it is early days - we are on :cloud9:.

xx


----------



## Lindylou

Wow toch that is fantastic news. I am thrilled for you. You must be so over the moon!!! 
Big big congratulations xxxxx
I am 8 days into stimming now. Go in for my scan on Monday. Been having a few twinges. 

Great news :) xxxx big hugs and lots of baby dust to you. Xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Toch - that is wonderful news, its about time we had some good news :) when's your scan? I'm so so pleased for you and your OH of course ;) :hugs:

LindyLou - I left you a message in the other thread - I get confused where everyone is and I'm only following two threads!! Anyway hoping you have lots of follies on your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Boofle - left a note on other thread. 

Had my 10 day stimming scan today. About 30 follicles, 16,17,18,19 mainly other 14ish. Lining is 8.5mm. They are worried might get OHSS and need to freeze an not transfer :( Now worried about going to sleep and that they won't transfer!!!
Does anybody know anything? Going in Wednesday for collection 

Xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

So sorry boofle...x

Congrats toch! X

Good luck lindy! I had lots of follies and I too worried but I needn't have! Keep drinking water! X


----------



## kazzab25

Toch amazing news congratulations I'm sooooo pleased!!

Remind me, how many follies eggies and did you have a blast put back?? Bout time we had some good news! 

St how are you feeling? 

Northern how's u Hun ? 

I can't believe I've had to wait for so long for my follow up not happy!


----------



## toch1402

I am so sorry that I have not replied sooner or have been following the threads. I have found the last few weeks very nerve-wracking and haven't been on BnB. We had our scan today and we have one perfect heartbeat so feel reassured. :cloud9:

I hope that you are all ok. Lindylou - How is your cycle going?



kazzab25 said:


> Toch amazing news congratulations I'm sooooo pleased!!
> 
> Remind me, how many follies eggies and did you have a blast put back?? Bout time we had some good news!

Thank you. I am not sure how many follies I had (I think it was 7 suitable sized ones and lots of smaller ones) I had 5 eggs retrieved, 4 were mature and 3 fertilized with ICSI. We had two 3 day transfered. 

I hope that your followup is useful. :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Toch that's fantastic! I bet you cried, I know I would. 

AFM- this 2ww is tougher than I though!! Every twinge and pain panics me and everytime I go the toilet I'm worried AF is here!! Trying to just focus on getting through each day and closer to OTD. OTD is 30th so only 2 more sleeps. I have had 2 blasts transferred. 

Hope you are all Ok. Boofle, northern monkey, kazzab and all you other ladies sending you love. X


----------



## Boofle

Toch thats wonderful news, it feels like time has flown by for me can't believe you've had your scan already. I bet its gone slowly for you hey! I'm sooooo pleased for you hun. Its about time we had some good news :happydance:

Lindy - I left you a message in another thread :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay. AFM my follow up appt is 19 April, had appt with counsellor this week but waste of time, she even had the wrong file when we got there - how embarrassing was that :dohh:


----------



## kazzab25

His everyone, nice to touch base as I have been off the radar for a while! 

Hope all is well, boofs your follow up isn't too far away

Hope everyone is ok xxx 

Toch so pleased to hear you are reassured and heard that perfect heartbeat! 

Afm Follow up today went well, said things could have gone better but sounds like starting at 75 iu did me no favours which I new was the case ! Starting 112.5 iu this time which is what thy upped it on day five of stims before and I responded much better. 

Said I had all mature eggs none immature and all nine were injected fertilisation rate was as expected 60% so that was good but they would have expected more eggs given my age and very high amh. Daniels sperm count is now borderline normal which is great considering ow bad it was! Got provera to start so hopefully I'll come on in about 13 to 15 days from now then bcp! Seems like ages away!!


----------

